# Remarkable Bobcat caught on game cam



## BtheMan83 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thought Id share a picture i thought id never see before. I live on the Northwest side of San Antonio and have a small plot of land where i hunt occasionally. Take a look at the two pictures and let me know what you think!!! Only a few minutes apart. I thought of entering the picture in contest but don't know how or where to do that...any thoughts or recommendations would be awesome.

Enjoy


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

HAHA that plump squirrel was asking to get eaten.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty neat catch on camera. Would like to borrow your cat, the squirrels won't leave my bird feeders alone.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have an effective bobcat named Benjamin....smokes those squirrels...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

sgrem said:


> I have an effective bobcat named Benjamin....smokes those squirrels...


I have a Benjamin but it won't hunt when I'm not here. Gotten kind of dependent on me.


----------

